# Clarification of 'sufficiency of the Word'



## christiana (Jul 10, 2010)

I am doing a study of Think Biblically by John MacArthur and a question was raised on FB as to the benefit of Peacemakers. I responded with a quote from the book 'Think Biblically':

Page 25, 'Think Biblically', John MacArthur states: 'To suggest that the Word of God alone is insufficient is to espouse the very opinion that lies at the heart of virtually every cult that pretends to be Christian. The one thing nearly all of them have in common is the belief that people need the Bible plus something else--the writings of some "enlightened" prophet or seer, the edicts of church tradition, or the conclusions of sciende and secular philosophy. So, to deny the sufficiency of Scripture is to espouse an age-old heresy. But Scripture consistently teaches that the complete holiness of the believer is the work of the all-sufficient Word of God. John 17:17

So now I'm asking opinions of whether you would see extrabiblical books as beneficial and/or needed if Scripture is sufficient. I say this even as I am reading this really great book to clarify my own worldview! Please shine some light from your own experience and/or thoughts. Thanks for helping. I did notice that Westminster sells Peacemaker books by Ken Sande so does that put them on an approved list?


----------



## Herald (Jul 10, 2010)

Nancy,

Scripture is all-sufficient for all matters of faith and practice. It is the very Word of God. It does not need any extra-biblical source to add to it's sufficiency and authority. On that all orthodox Christians are agreed. Your question about extra-biblical books is a good one. Sound books, that seek to exposit the Word, help the individual; not the Word itself. While the Word of God is all-sufficient, sometimes we need help in understanding what it means. This is why the church has the God-ordained offices of pastor and elder. It is the same reason that we teach our children and don't just bomb them with bible verses. What books are the right books? If a person is in doubt they should seek the opinion of their pastor and elders or other believers whom they trust. It's when books start to occupy the meditation of our heart, and not scripture, that we need to pull back and assess our priorities.


----------



## christiana (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks so much Bill for putting it all in proper perspective! I knew all the wonderful books have a place and purpose but we must read with discernment and always with preference and knowledge of God's Word.


----------

